# Questions You Should Ask In Makeup Classes



## HeatherNicole (Oct 15, 2009)

* First and Foremost, I apologize if there's a thread or this is the wrong place. I searched, but didn't find anything.

OK, so I am a mua in training. I've set up appointments with a few local mua to have a private time of teaching and instruction, as I want to get up to par before going into some bigger workshops and schools.

With that said, what are some of the questions I should ask her?

I want to learn how to match foundation, blend eyeshadow, and be eccentric in my style!

So again what are some questions or things I should learn?

Thanks guys!
Your rockin!


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 15, 2009)

Anything and everything... whatever comes into your head.  If you don't understand something - ask. 

Ask not just about makeup application, but about the business side - portfolios, networking, TFP, contracts, marketing... anything you don't know about.


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 15, 2009)

You can ask about the organisational culture or work life balance. or how the financial crisis affected the business its strategy and if they had to adjust their strategy.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_Anything and everything... whatever comes into your head. If you don't understand something - ask. 

Ask not just about makeup application, but about the business side - portfolios, networking, TFP, contracts, marketing... anything you don't know about._

 
I was going to say the same thing. 

I wish I'd asked a million more questions in my course, especially about the actual business side of freelancing.

WHATEVER you are not sure of, just ask; no question is a silly question when you are learning


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherNicole* 

 
_* First and Foremost, I apologize if there's a thread or this is the wrong place. I searched, but didn't find anything.

OK, so I am a mua in training. I've set up appointments with a few local mua to have a private time of teaching and instruction, as I want to get up to par before going into some bigger workshops and schools.

With that said, what are some of the questions I should ask her?

I want to learn how to match foundation, blend eyeshadow, and be eccentric in my style!

So again what are some questions or things I should learn?

Thanks guys!
Your rockin!_

 
I'd ask about color correction, tips on working with different facial structures/eye shapes etc. and find out what are the most lucrative markets for mua's in your city/state because there are different types of mua's who focus on different areas tv/print/bridal/catalog etc. that's just something good to know

Also knowing what is flawless skin..


----------

